# Haval H6



## Juma (2 mo ago)

Anyone else having issues with Haval car? Uber stating car is ineligible to drive and have sent doc's proving the ANCAP rating. The issue keeps happening for the past 1 week. Let me know if you are facing the same issue.


----------



## David Miffy (2 mo ago)

Yes Support is aware and so is Technical but still not resolved. I have only just registered to drive but still saying offline because of issue, will follow up with Uber Tomorrow


----------



## rads (Feb 20, 2017)

Yep, it's a constant going back and forth with the support chatbots giving the same responses till eventually you get reactivated. Might last a week or might only last an hour before you have to hassle support again


----------

